# PLANE CRASH!



## quads (Jun 7, 2011)

I was hoeing in the garden and as usual the military jets were playing over my house (daily). Suddenly scanner went off, plane crash down the road from my house. Jumped in the old truck and away I went. I got pretty close, but it's in the woods so couldn't get a good picture. Smoke was making me cough, then they said on scanner it's toxic hydrazine? Hmmm. Is that dizzy feeling from the heat I wonder? Ooops. Pilot ejected and was standing in the road talking on phone, looked ok. Started a house and woods on fire.  News said it was an F-16.


----------



## jimbom (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad he didn't land on your wood pile.  Glad the pilot got out safely.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 8, 2011)

National Guard F-16.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/07/us-wisconsin-fighter-crash-idUSTRE7566C420110607


----------



## yooperdave (Jun 8, 2011)

years ago (70's i think) the same thing happened here in the u.p.  my bro was the first one on site.  needed  to use his 4 wd to get to the site and found the pilot walking around the crash site.  there were no roads and of course, no cells back then, so he ended up giving the pilot a ride out to the emergency services people....(cops, fire, emts)  i believe the forestry  ended up putting the fire out.

now, that being said,  why do you suppose the military is always over your house?????hmmmm.


----------



## quads (Jun 8, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> ......now, that being said,  why do you suppose the military is always over your house?????hmmmm.


HA!  Nothing sinister.  They fly training missions almost daily over my house, from Volk Field/Fort McCoy.  There is also a bombing range and I can sometimes hear them practicing that too.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 8, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a scanner (total newbie), just because I have no idea what's going on around me.
Is that a portable model, you have?

Now that I think of it, I might have started a thread on this a couple of years ago.


----------



## webbie (Jun 8, 2011)

It's interesting to think of how much of our country is regular used for military practice or similar.

Where I lived in NJ we regularly had planes flying over - headed to McGuire. Where I live now in Ma, we have F-16 SCREAMING overhead daily - taking off from Barnes Field 3 miles away. 10 miles in the other direction is Westover AFB. They have 24/7 operations as a feeder to the overseas bases and wars. 

I'm unhappy they switched the local AFB from A-10s to F-16s. The A-10s were much quieter.


----------



## webbie (Jun 8, 2011)

Edit - I think they are F-15.....


----------



## Jags (Jun 8, 2011)

A-10's didn't get their nick name of "whisper jet" for no reason.  They would strike fear in the bad guys when they pop over the mountains at a low level with the enemy never hearing them.  Not too mention the vulcan cannons they had mounted.  Baddazz.

I'm glad the pilot got out. Punching out of a jet can be compared to laying on your back with your feet straight up in the air holding a 1ftx1ft piece of plywood against your butt, and having somebody with a 16 pound sledge give it all they got. :sick:  Not fun.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 8, 2011)

For sure glad the pilot got out okay.


Personally we have always enjoyed watching the military practice. When we wintered 5 years near Yuma we got to watch lots of them daily because we were right in the flyway between the air base and the practice range. It brought us much joy.


----------



## jimbom (Jun 8, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> A-10's didn't get their nick name of "whisper jet" for no reason.  They would strike fear in the bad guys when they pop over the mountains at a low level with the enemy never hearing them.  Not too mention the vulcan cannons they had mounted.  Baddazz.
> 
> I'm glad the pilot got out. Punching out of a jet can be compared to laying on your back with your feet straight up in the air holding a 1ftx1ft piece of plywood against your butt, and having somebody with a 16 pound sledge give it all they got. :sick:  Not fun.



When you consider the alternative...


----------



## quads (Jun 8, 2011)

I've gotten used to them practicing overhead.  Sometimes when they do it at night, it's kind of annoying, but I guess they need that type of practice too.  They've been flying over here for as long as I can remember.  Once in awhile nowadays they will make a sonic boom or two, but not like back in the 70s.  Then they used to boom everyday.  

When the jet crashed, it hit dead center on a trailer house used for a weekend cabin.  No one was in it at the time, but all that is left of it and the plane is a big crater in the ground.  Here is a snippet from one of the local radio stations (I was interviewed on-air by two radio stations, my 10 seconds of fame!).

"NEW CHESTER, Wis. â€“ The Air Force will try to find out why
an F-16 fighter jet crashed in central Wisconsin, narrowly missing
an occupied house.
     The Air National Guard jet had taken off from Volk Field Tuesday
afternoon before it crashed into a vacant vacation home in the
Adams County town of New Chester. The pilot ejected and escaped
serious injury. About 50 people were evacuated from homes near the
crash site because of fire and smoke.
     The jet came within feet of Norma Pourchotâ€™s house. The
79-year-old Pourchot was looking out the window when the plane went
down. She says the plane exploded when it hit the ground and
â€œflames went up in the sky several hundred feet.â€
     The F-16 was one
of 18 operated by the 115th Fighter Wing of the Wisconsin Air
National Guard."


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 8, 2011)

quads said:
			
		

> I've gotten used to them practicing overhead.  Sometimes when they do it at night, it's kind of annoying, but I guess they need that type of practice too.  They've been flying over here for as long as I can remember.  Once in awhile nowadays they will make a sonic boom or two, but not like back in the 70s.  Then they used to boom everyday.
> 
> When the jet crashed, it hit dead center on a trailer house used for a weekend cabin.  No one was in it at the time, but all that is left of it and the plane is a big crater in the ground.  Here is a snippet from one of the local radio stations (I was interviewed on-air by two radio stations, my 10 seconds of fame!).
> 
> ...





We have them in our area all the time coming out of Fort Drum, just glad the planes are from the U.S.A.


zAP


----------



## brad068 (Jun 9, 2011)

Quads, I thought that was you on news channel 8 until the camera looked over his shoulder and I seen a Fiskars handle in the trailer.

Quads, I don't get the fighters much but get the low flying c-130s and they shake the whole house. I swear they are trimming my tree tops sometimes.


----------



## quads (Jun 9, 2011)

HA!  No, I don't have a Fiskars.......yet!  We get the C-130s here too, mostly just about sunset or even later, during the night.


----------



## WES999 (Jul 8, 2011)

Your post reminded me of plane crash that happened in 1987, I was living 1/2 mile from the crash site,
Lonsdale st Dorchester Ma. I Googled it, and sure enough there were some vids. Sure was one hell of a fire.

"In the early morning hours of Friday, June 26, a two engine Piper Seneca cargo plane operated by Cash Air, carrying financial newspapers and bank notes from New Jersey veered off course as it flew over Dorchester in its approach to Logan. Theï»¿ plane went into a sharp left turn, flew over several Dorchester neighborhoods and smashed into three houses on Lonsdale Street near St. Mark's Church. (Cont)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFWBAm56mH0&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDkqWmckoJE&feature=related


----------



## quads (Jul 9, 2011)

WES999 said:
			
		

> Your post reminded me of plane crash that happened in 1987, I was living 1/2 mile from the crash site,
> Lonsdale st Dorchester Ma. I Googled it, and sure enough there were some vids. Sure was one hell of a fire.
> 
> "In the early morning hours of Friday, June 26, a two engine Piper Seneca cargo plane operated by Cash Air, carrying financial newspapers and bank notes from New Jersey veered off course as it flew over Dorchester in its approach to Logan. Theï»¿ plane went into a sharp left turn, flew over several Dorchester neighborhoods and smashed into three houses on Lonsdale Street near St. Mark's Church. (Cont)
> ...


WOW!  Fortunately there isn't much for a plane to hit around here because it's so sparsely populated (the road I live on is a county highway and there are only 2 houses per mile in the most populated spots).  It's amazing this jet hit anything at all really, just hitting that empty vacation mobile home.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 9, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> A-10's didn't get their nick name of "whisper jet" for no reason.  They would strike fear in the bad guys when they pop over the mountains at a low level with the enemy never hearing them.  Not too mention the vulcan cannons they had mounted.  Baddazz.
> 
> I'm glad the pilot got out. Punching out of a jet can be compared to laying on your back with your feet straight up in the air holding a 1ftx1ft piece of plywood against your butt, and having somebody with a 16 pound sledge give it all they got. :sick:  Not fun.



Have you done this?


----------



## JustWood (Jul 9, 2011)

Is this like butt pull???


----------

